# how to remove staples from a keyboard



## Westgolf (22 Aug 2014)

Hi all,

My laptop has about 4 staples or small paperclips caught under keys in keyboard thanks to helpful 4 yr old. Any one any suggestions as to how to get them out ? its a fujitsu lifebook,

all suggestions welcomed,

Westgolf


----------



## 110quests (23 Aug 2014)

Hi, Unfortunately I don't have a solution 

My granddaughter when 2+ succeeded in removing over 50% of the keys from her dad's keyboard. Brilliant but devastating! 

Problem is we do not know how she removed the first one nor was there an explanation !

So if you could be as adventurous as she, you might manage to remove the relevant keys ?

Her dad had to invest in a new one even though he is tech savvy !


----------



## arbitron (23 Aug 2014)

As tempting as it may be, do _not_ use a magnet of any kind - this could damage the computer.

I use a hairdryer set on cool to clean my keyboard.  It gets rids of dust and fuzz, so you could try it.

Another way is to take the end off the hoover and stretch muslin or a teacloth over the end of the tube, then secure it on with an elastic band.  If you put the vacuum on low setting you can hoover away without damaging the keyboard.

Whichever way you do it, wear safety goggles so you don't get spiked!


----------



## Dearg Doom (23 Aug 2014)

The thing to do is remove a couple of keys - they clip off and back on again - to make room to extract the paperclips. Youtube will show you how (e.g. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aqSGshnVyg). The connections are very light so don't use too much force.


----------



## Sol28 (25 Aug 2014)

Life hacks suggest using the sticky end of a post it under the keys to collect dust and crumbs - dont know if it would work for something as bulky as a paper clip though


----------



## michaelm (8 Sep 2014)

arbitron said:


> As tempting as it may be, do _not_ use a magnet of any kind - this could damage the computer.


This is exactly what I would do as removing and replacing laptop keys can be fiddly.  I'd magnetise a small screwdriver and use that.  In the event that I had concerns about proximity to hard disk then that could be removed.


----------



## Sandals (9 Sep 2014)

Would a tweezers work or bit of wire with a hook twisted at the end, knitting neddle etc...


----------



## Westgolf (9 Sep 2014)

*my own solution*

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. The eventual solution was to tilt the laptop so that the offending items were more accessible, then using what Mrs Westgolf calls a "jewellers screwdriver"(a gadget for fixing her spectacles) and also the sticky side of the post-it and a lot of patience I eventually extracted the staples and sundry other debris.

Thanks again

Westgolf


----------

